#  Alternativmedizin >   Reizthemen schnell dicht? >

## katzograph

@alle, 
in letzter Zeit sind einige kontrovers diskutierte Themen hier in dem Bereich Alternativmedizin von den Moderatoren geschlossen worden. Ich habe den Eindruck, das das schneller und öfter passiert als früher. Ist der Geduldsfaden der Moderatoren dünner geworden? Es gibt natürlich viele Gründe für eine Schließung eines Threads :
                         Der Umgangston wird zu unschön   :angry_shut_up:  
                         Das Thema wird unsachlich bearbeitet   :angry_hair:    :yes_3_cut:  oder dient der Eigenwerbung   :b_shake:      bestimmte Formvorschriften werden nicht eingehalten   
Aber die letzten Threads wurden geschlossen, obwohl (zumindestens subjektiv so empfunden) keiner dieser Gründe wirklich vorlag.
Soll der Frager nach alternativen Methoden nur noch bestimmte (ablehnende) Auskünfte erhalten? Dann könnte man auch diesen Bereich ganz schließen, denn gerade diese Themen leben durch die unterschiedlichen Argumente. Oder irre ich mich einfach bloß?
Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu? Ich hätte gerne viele Stellungnahmen, sowohl pro als auch contra. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

@katzograph  Bis jetzt hat sich keine der Erwartungen in die Alternativmedizin erfüllt, bis jetzt sind alle vollmundigen Versprechen der ernüchternden Erkenntnis gewichen, dass ausser viel heißer Luft nicht Verwertbares dabei herum gekommen ist, und das nicht erst seit der NewAge-Denke der letzten 2 Jahrzehnte.  Immerhin sind die bisher wenig überzeugenden Versuche, Wissenschaftsmedizin und okkulte, esoterische Therapieverfahren zusammen zufügen, auf Initiativen zurückzuführen, deren Wurzeln im Denken des Fin de siecle,  in der Weimarer Rebublik und vor allem im nachfolgenden Nationalsozialismus zu finden sind.    Sie sollten vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob die, die sich täglich mit der Materie "Medizin" beschäftigen, und das nicht nur hier im Forum, eine Sicht der Dinge haben, die eben nicht von Wunschdenken beeinflusst wird, sondern von banaler Realität in der Arztpraxis oder im Krankenhaus, in der Kranken- oder Altenpflege.   Die Fähigkeit, Spreu von Weizen zu trennen, ist da sicher wesentlich ausgeprägter vorhanden, als bei denen, die ausschließlich sich selbst und ihren subjektiven Erfahrungshorizont als Maßstab für den Rest der Welt anlegen. Und wenn Sie einmal alle Diskussionen auf ihre letzten Argumente reduzieren, dann bleibt nur ein Aspekt, eine einzige Frage über. Die heißt: Kann Wissenschaft ausreichende Erkenntnisse anbieten, um sinnvolle Entscheidungen über die Anwendung bestimmter Therapien zu stützen, oder kann sie es nicht.   Zumindest ich kann für meinen Teil sagen, dass ich dort, wo die Naturwissenschaften eindeutige Ergebnisse liefern, die Esofraktion jedoch nur das Gegenargument, dass Wissenschaft eben nicht alles weiß, auf die Erkenntnisse der Naturwissenschaften vertraue. Dafür kenne ich zuviel Naturwissenschaftler und Mediziner, und deren ständige Bemühungen auf der Suche nach Wahrheit und Erkenntnis.   Deren Aussage zu einem Phänomen lautet nämlich: "Es könnte so sein", oder, "Es hat seine Ursache darin" ; und, sieh mal her, dafür haben wir folgende Begründungen formuliert, die auf folgenden Untersuchungen beruhen, die wir schon mehrfach wiederholt haben und die sich wiederum im Einklang mit schon früher erforschten Phänomenen befinden, und den fundamentalen Naturgesetzen entsprechen.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir hier richtig liegen mit unserer Weltinterpretation, ist doch ziemlich hoch.   Die Esoterik-Fraktion sagt allerdings: Wir haben keinerlei Beweis, untersucht haben wir es auch nicht, dass sich das Ganze mit den erkannten Naturgesetzen nicht in Übereinstimmung bringen lässt, ficht uns genau so wenig an, wie schlüssige Gegenargumente. Schließlich geht es hier um unserer Überzeugungen, und derer sind wir sind uns ganz sicher.   Wie armseelig und geistig einengend diese Denkposition ist, dürfte auch Ihnen auffallen.   Um auf Ihre Eingangfrage zurück zu kommen: Es gibt ein Vielzahl von Foren, in denen jede Form geistiger Abseitigkeit von Gleichgesinnten zur Normalwelt erklärt wird.  Dort ist das bessere Argument unbekannt, dort zählt nur die Meinung, nicht die Ahnung. Dort wird Gefälligkeitsmedizin propagiert. Das sind im medizinischen Bereich die Foren, in denen jede absurde Therapie solange diskutiert wird, bis schließlich doch der Notarzt gerufen werden muss. Bis dahin betreiben die Menschen dort Selbstverblödung.   Ich bin mir sicher, dass dieses Forum nie zu diesen Horten des Schwachsinns gehören wird. Dafür sollten Sie dankbar sein, Katzograph. Denn hier bekommen sie Antworten, die Ihnen zwar manchmal nicht gefallen, jedoch weiterhelfen.   Für die, die in diesem Forum mehr als nur ein paar gegoogelte Links einstellen, sondern medizinische Fachfragen beantworten, bedeutet allerdings die textliche Aufbereitung komplexer Themen einen erheblichen Zeitaufwand. Da war und ist die (aufgezwungene) Auseinandersetzung mit überflüssigen (Werbe)Beiträgen eigentlich schon immer eine völlig unnötige Angelegenheit.  Meines Erachtens hätte ein rigoroserer Umgang mit derartigen Threads schon viel eher erfolgen müssen, weil... (Pfeil nach oben)    Pianoman

----------


## Justitia

@ Pianoman,   

> Bis jetzt hat sich keine der Erwartungen in die Alternativmedizin erfüllt, bis jetzt sind alle vollmundigen Versprechen der ernüchternden Erkenntnis gewichen, dass ausser viel heißer Luft nicht Verwertbares dabei herum gekommen ist

 Ihr statement also: hier (im alternativen Bereich) gibts nur heiße Luft also würden Sie diesen Bereich gern geschlossen sehen? Weil zum heizen ist die "heiße" Luft ja wohl auch nicht geeignet. 
Sie sind der Moderator in diesem Bereich. Von Moderation bemerke ich aber nicht viel. Ausschließlich Ihre eigene Ansicht ist hier "erlaubt" und vertretbar. 
Der alternative Bereich scheint nur noch dazu zu dienen einem user zu bestätigen: "Was bist Du doch für ein Idiot, weil Du auf Bullshit hereingefallen bist."
Vielleicht sollte die Überschrift für den alternativen Bereich dann besser lauten: "Wollen Sie über alternative Medizin herziehen? Dann sind Sie hier richtig. Sie sind dann auch von hon-code befreit, und vom Beweis der Nichtwirksamkeit. Weil das ganze "Wirksamkeitsgerede" ist ja nur Geschwafel."
Ein Naturstoff ist erst dann wirksam, wenn dies durch evidenzbasierte Studien bestätigt wurde. Erfolgt dies auf Grund mangelnder Finanzen nicht, kann der Stoff gar nicht wirksam sein. Sollten Sie dennoch eine Wirkung spüren, bilden Sie sich das nur ein. Naturheilmittel können nur wirksam sein, wenn es Studien dazu gibt. 
Erstes Gesetz Pianoman. Der weiß nämlich alles, weil Glauben kanns ja nicht sein. Naturheilmittel wirken erst wenn eine Studie dies bestätigt. Ist doch logisch? 
Im Gegensatz zu Ihnen habe ich durchaus verwertbare Informationen aus dem alternativen Bereich bezogen. Auch aus dem schulmedizinischen Bereich. Manchmal waren Sie (wahrscheinlich ungewollt) sogar daran beteiligt. 
Ihrem statement zufolge kann ein Arzt, der Angehöriger einer Religionsgemeinschaft ist, schon kein guter Arzt mehr sein. Ihrer Meinung nach scheint sich das auszuschließen. Auch diese Theorie sollten Sie mal überdenken. 
MfG Justitia

----------


## urologiker

> Ihrem statement zufolge kann ein Arzt, der Angehöriger einer Religionsgemeinschaft ist, schon kein guter Arzt mehr sein. Ihrer Meinung nach scheint sich das auszuschließen. Auch diese Theorie sollten Sie mal überdenken.

 Das ist sicherlich keine zulässige Schlußfolgerung, da ein Arzt Medizin studiert hat und (i.d.R.) nicht Theologie. Ein Arzt, der seine spirituellen Überzeugungen, die keinerlei Bedeutung im Zusammenhang mit seinem medizinischen Wissen haben, mit seinen medizinischen Kenntnissen kombiniert handelt sicher NICHT lege artis. 
Andererseits: Spiritualität in seinen Spielarten kann dem Arzt durchaus ethische Grundlage oder persönliche(!) Hilfestellung sein. Diesen Aspekt kann man aber nicht diskutieren und ein Zusammenhang zu seiner Profession lässt sich auch kaum herstellen...nb  
"Der erste Schluck aus dem Becher der Natur führt zum Atheismus, aber auf dem Grund wartet Gott" (Werner Heisenberg)  
@katzograph - muß man Themen mit Mitmenschen besprechen, die/die Argumenten nicht zugänglich sind?

----------


## Pianoman

> Sie sind der Moderator in diesem Bereich. Von Moderation bemerke ich aber nicht viel. Ausschließlich Ihre eigene Ansicht ist hier "erlaubt" und vertretbar.

 Das ist dummes Geschwafel.  
Zeigen Sie mir ein alternativmedizinisches Verfahren, das in der Lage ist, seine Theorien - unter angemessenen experimentellen Bedingungen, gebenfalls auch logisch oder empirisch - zu beweisen. 
Zeigen Sie für irgendein "alternatives" Verfahren einen verifizierbaren Beweis, der nicht dem obskuren Binnenkonsens der jeweiligen Therapie entstammt, sondern auch sich denjenigen als unzweifelhaft vorhanden darstellt, die nicht an die Existenz des beschriebenen Phänomens "glauben".  
Wenn Sie das können, bin ich jederzeit bereit, für dieses Verfahren eine Lanze zu brechen.  
Ansonsten gilt weiterhin:   

> Die Esoterik-Fraktion sagt allerdings: Wir haben keinerlei Beweis, untersucht haben wir es auch nicht, dass sich das Ganze mit den erkannten Naturgesetzen nicht in Übereinstimmung bringen lässt, ficht uns genau so wenig an, wie schlüssige Gegenargumente. Schließlich geht es hier um unserer Überzeugungen, und derer sind wir sind uns ganz sicher.

  

> Ein Naturstoff ist erst dann wirksam, wenn dies durch evidenzbasierte Studien bestätigt wurde. Erfolgt dies auf Grund mangelnder Finanzen nicht, kann der Stoff gar nicht wirksam sein.

 Ihr Argument der Kosten ist absurd. Ich habe schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass gerade im Dritten Reich - unter Mißachtung jeder Moral und Handlungsethik sowie sämtlicher "Kosten" - zahlreiche Versuche gestartet wurden, Verfahren wie die Biochemie nach Schüßler oder die Homöopathie zu verifizieren; mit umfänglich negativen Resultaten. 
Es ist geradezu lächerlich, die Auffassung zu vertreten, dass seit mehr als einhundert Jahren bei der Biochemie nach Schüßler bzw. zweihundert Jahren bei der Homöopathie, fehlende Resultate nur deswegen nicht erbracht werden konnten, weil die monetären Aufwendungen für die wissenschaftliche Nachweise zu hoch waren. 
Sie sollten mal über die "Kosten" nachdenken, die für die toten KZ-Häftlinge anzusetzen sind, die man in Dachau mit Sepsis-Erregern infizierte, um die "heilsame" Wirkung von Schüßler-Salzen (allerdings ohne jeden Erfolg) nachzuweisen.    

> und vom Beweis der Nichtwirksamkeit.

 Allein dieser Satzteil zeigt Ihrer völlige Ahnungslosigkeit. Zum einen ist ein Beweis der Nichtwirksamkeit genau so problematisch zu führen, wie der Beweis der Nichtexistenz, zum anderen aber líegt die Aufgabe des Verkünders einer Theorie vor allem darin, den Beweis für die Existenz eine behaupteten Phänomens zu führen; und sich dann selbst um den bestenfalls erfolglosen Versuch zu bemühen, seine eigene Theorie zu widerlegen. 
Nur das ist Wissenschaft. Nicht jedoch die Widerlegung willkürlich konstruierter Hirngespinste.    

> Ihrem statement zufolge kann ein Arzt, der Angehöriger einer Religionsgemeinschaft ist, schon kein guter Arzt mehr sein. Ihrer Meinung nach scheint sich das auszuschließen. Auch diese Theorie sollten Sie mal überdenken.

 Mir ist es sch...egal, welche Erstbegründungen ein Mensch für eine Existenz annimmt, solange sich dessen Metaphysik sich nicht mit der Biochemie der Zelle vermischt.
Einem guten Arzt passiert so etwas nicht.

----------


## Muschel

> Zeigen Sie mir ein alternativmedizinisches Verfahren, das in der Lage ist, seine Theorien - unter angemessenen experimentellen Bedingungen, gebenfalls auch logisch oder empirisch - zu beweisen.

 Gibt es nicht und das wissen wir, zumindest diejenigen, welche nicht z.B. an Schüßler glauben.  
Die Strophantin-Diskussion von gestern ist nicht wirklich aus dem Ruder gelaufen, da gab es hier schon ganz andere Sachen in der Alternativmedizin. Ich weiß ja, daß es hier nicht gerne gesehen wird, wenn es in diesen typischen Threads der Alternativmedizin hoch hergeht, aber manchmal könnte man schon denken, hier soll gar nicht mehr diskutiert werden.  
Pianoman, Deine Ansicht zur Alternativmedizin geht in nur eine Richtung und die heißt: Wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesen - wirkt also nicht.  
An sich kein schlechter Ansatz, der im kritisch betrachtet-Unterforum der Alternativmed. auch angebracht ist. 
Gehört denn nun nicht jedes Thema eigentlich in kritisch betrachtet?  
So wie es zur Zeit gehandhabt wird, macht es keinen so guten Eindruck. User, die im Alternativmed.-Thread diskutieren, passen nicht oder sind als Querulanten bekannt (mich eingeschlossen  :Zwinker: ), also wird der Thread geschlossen.  
Was hier im ganzen Forum immer noch fehlt, ist eine klare Linie. 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Purzel2910

Sorry!
Sicherlich wird das Schließen eines Treads von einigen Usern als "Maulkorb verpassen " angesehen und auch " persönlich" genommen.
Ich kann zum Teil sehr gut nachvollziehen, warum manche Themen in einem Forum geschlossen werden.- Es gibt in jedem Forum eine "Nachrichtenfunktion" und interessierte User könnten sich zu dem Thema per PN melden und nachfragen. 
Ich habe zb. ein mittelgroßes Forum, bei dem ich genau weiß,- wenn User " A" nun mit diesem Thema beginnt,- wird gleich in 10 Minuten  von " User B" diese Reaktion kommen, von  "User C" jenes Gegenargument und wenn ich dann nicht eingreife, dann sind 25 User beleidigt und es trifft eine Beschwerdemail nach der Anderen in der Administration ein.
Einige Themen können so ein Forum in Schutt und Asche legen. -
Wenn ich als " Neuer " hierher käme und lese , wie sich zerfetzt würde, so würde ich auf dem Absatz kehrt machen und Reißaus nehmen! Dazu ist aber so ein Projekt wie dieses Forum zuviel Arbeit und es kostet durchaus auch einiges an Geld so ein Forum im Netz zu halten und zu etablieren. Ich denke, daß man sicherlich akzeptieren muß, wenn das Forum sich hier soetwas nicht antun möchte. Fragen erhält man durchaus dann auch von "gleichgesinnten" Menschen über die Nachrichtenfunktion. 
Ich denke auch, daß so ein Forum um Seriösität bemüht sein muß und hab dafür volles Verständnis,- Nicht zuletzt erhält man immer wieder User,die etwas vermarkten wollen, und außer, daß sie eine Werbeaktion starten oder eine Seite verlinken wollen, gar nichts zum Forum beitragen werden, sondern ganz einfach einen Link oder eine kostenlose Reklame haben wollen.  Ich denke, daß wenn ein Tread geschlossen wird, sicherlich mehr dahinter steckt, als man als Außenstehender User mitbekommt und daß man deshalb nicht unbedingt beleidigt sein muß.- Es ist sicherlich oft weniger böse gemeint, als das es aufgenommen wird. 
 Liebste Grüße Christina

----------


## Muschel

Hallo Christina,  
wegen der Werbung gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht - das ist in anderen Foren auch so üblich, daß Werbelinks sofort gelöscht werden bzw. die Threads, die nur Werbung beinhalten, sofort gelöscht werden.  
Sicherlich kann man sich über PNs austauschen oder aber über Emails, aber mal ganz ehrlich, ist das der Sinn eines Forums? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Pianoman

@Purzel2910  Ganz sicher ein wesentlicher Aspekt.   Dazu vielleicht noch ein weiterer: Da gibt es die nette Geschichte vom Geisterfahrer, der, nachdem ihm im eigenen Autoradio das Problem geschildert wird, dessen Ursache er selbst ist, ganz empört den Kopf schüttelt und sagt: "Was heißt hier *ein* Geisterfahrer ? Abertausende !  
Auf andere Lebensbereiche übertragen heißt das, dass wir in nicht wenigen Fällen - durchaus objektiv - zwischen falsch und richtig unterscheiden können, was sich aber leider nicht jedem erschließt; vor allem dem, der gerade in die - objektiv - falsche Richtung fährt, und vom genauen Gegenteil überzeugt ist.   
Wir versuchen jedem, der an einer Kreuzung steht, und nicht weiß, in welcher Richtung sein Ziel liegt, Hilfe zu leisten. Wir können über den besten der vielen Wege, die nach Rom führen, reden. 
Allerdings mit Geisterfahrern darüber zu diskutieren, ob sie oder eben die Abertausende, die ihnen entgegenkommen, die richtige Auffahrt genommen haben, ist überflüssig.

----------


## Justitia

@ all, 
erst mal möchte ich mich für meinen Beitrag #3 entschuldigen, da er wohl unangemessene Äußerungen enthält. Sicherlich war dieser Beitrag eher eine emotionale Reaktion, und ich bitte mir dies zu verzeihen.
Daher noch mal ein Versuch das Ganze ruhiger anzugehen.
Wenn ich den Kern des Problems im alternativen Bereich richtig sehe, wird "mangelnde Wissenschaftlichkeit" zum Hauptvorwurf gemacht.
Jetzt beruht aber das naturwissenschaftliche Modell auf der unbewussten Annahme, dass alle Funktionen des Menschen wissenschaftlich untersucht werden können. Bei der klinischen Pharmakologie herrscht aber eher ein mechanistisch-reduktionistisches Denkmodell. Es wird sich auf isolierte Teilbereiche beschränkt um der Forderung nach Messbarkeit und Berechenbarkeit nachkommen zu können. Diese Forderung kann aber wichtige Funktionen des Menschen gar nicht erfassen. Die Wirkung (egal von was) auf ein Individuum ist nicht im wissenschaftlichen Sinne "vorhersehbar".
 Placebokontrollierte Studien werden daher weder der Ganzheit des lebenden Menschen gerecht, noch sind sie in der Lage, alle in der Medizin angewandten Therapieverfahren zu untersuchen. Therapiemethoden der Regulationsmedizin, aber auch der Psychotherapie und Chirurgie, können daher nicht mit Doppelblindstudien untersucht oder beurteilt werden.
Die Aussage, dass der naturwissenschaftliche Zugang in der Medizin der einzig richtige Weg ist, muß daher in dieser Einseitigkeit ja nicht richtig sein.
 So können wesentliche Kriterien der Regulationsmedizin durch das klinisch-pharmakologische Studiendesign gar nicht erfasst werden. Als Grundlage der Mittelwahl in der Homöopathie gelten folgende Kriterien: entnommen aus http://www.psychophysik.com/html/re-0911-dellmour.html *"Therapieprinzipien der homöopathischen Medizin* Die Homöopathie ist eine individuelle, auf den einzelnen Patienten ausgerichtete Medizin, in der spezielle Kriterien für die Arzneiwahl und die Beurteilung des Therapieverlaufes unerlässlich sind: 
• Arzneiwahl nach ausführlicher Anamnese auf Basis des • Simileprinzipes, der Gesamtheit der Symptome und unter • Berücksichtigung körperlicher und psychischer, sowie • vegetativer und konstitutioneller Symptome. 
• Individuelle Wahl und erforderlichenfalls Wechsel der Arznei, • Potenz, Gabenhäufigkeit und Folgearzneien. 
• Beurteilung des Therapieerfolges und erforderlichenfalls weiterer • Interventionen anhand der aktuellen Symptomatik, bestimmter • vegetativer Reaktionsmuster (Erstreaktion, „Heringsche Regel“, • Symptomvikarianz) und des Verlaufes der körperlichen und • psychischen Symptomatik. 
• Beurteilung von Heilungshindernissen aufgrund regulatorischer • Störungen des Patienten oder antidotierender Einflüsse.  ........Auch Studien mit bekannten pharmakologischen Wirkstoffen zeigen • wiederholt negative Ergebnisse, d. h. geringere Wirkungen als • Placebo. Ein Abziehen der Placebowirkung von der Verumwirkung • würde zu „negativen“ Wirkungen führen, was die Unsinnigkeit die- • ser Vorgehensweise demonstriert. 
Da der Placeboeffekt bis heute nicht verstanden wird, enthält der Placebovergleich große Unwägbarkeiten, sodass eine sichere Beurteilung der Wirksamkeit von homöopathischen Arzneimitteln damit nicht möglich ist. Denn die Pharmakologie vergleicht biochemische Wirkstoffe mit Placebos, d. h., sie vergleicht pharmakologische Wirkprinzipien mit dem unbekannten Wirkprinzip des Placeboeffektes. Aus Sicht der Regulationsmedizin liegen dem Placeboeffekt und der Homöopathie jedoch regulatorische Wirkprinzipien zugrunde. Dies führt zu folgender Situation: Die Pharmakologie vergleicht stark wirksame biochemische Arzneiwirkungen mit variabel wirksamen regulatorischen Placebowirkungen und erhält positive, aber immer wieder auch negative Ergebnisse [d]. Untersucht man nach diesem Studienmodell aber homöopathische Arzneien, so werden variabel wirksame regulatorische Arzneiwirkungen mit variabel wirksamen regulatorischen Placebowirkungen verglichen. Da bei Homöopathiestudien im Gegensatz zur Schulmedizin nicht nur ein Studienarm (Placebo), sondern beide Studienarme (Homöopathie / Placebo) sehr variable individuelle Wirkungen aufweisen, sind aufgrund dieser unterschiedlichen Variabilitäten die Ergebnisse konventioneller und homöopathischer Doppelblindstudien nicht miteinander vergleichbar!"   Ich persönlich befinde mich in der Situation, dass ich darüber lese, dass auch schwerste Erkrankungen durch Homöopathie "geheilt" werden, (auch hier im Forum wird darüber berichtet, siehe Beiträge von Lilly) wie z.B. in einer Spezialklinik in der Schweiz, diese Heilungen aber scheinbar im Gegensatz zur Wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen stehen sollen. Erscheint es denn wirklich unlogisch, wenn ich denke, dass eine Therapieform zwar individuell hochwirksam sein kann, aber den herrschenden wissenschaftlichen Methoden des Wirksamkeitsnachweises nicht zugänglich ist? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Purzel2910

Also mir persönlich ist das zu pauschal! 
Es hört sich so an, daß entweder nur das EINE richtig ist, oder das ANDERE. 
Es gibt durchaus sinnvolle Kombinationen von naturheilkundlichen Therapien mit der Schulmedizin. Ich sehe aber nicht, daß deshalb nun Einer ausschließlich recht haben muß und nun den Schlüssel der Weisheit zu allen Heilungen und Heilungserfolgen besitzt.- " WER HEILT HAT RECHT!" Leider ist auf diesem Gebiet viel Geld zu verdienen und es gibt haufenweise Scharlatanerie. 
Ich habe durchaus schon Erfolge der Naturmedizin gesehen, von denen die Schulmedizin nicht geglaubt hätte, daß es so ist. Andererseits ich greife hier mal ein konkretes Beispiel heraus, habe ich auch etliche Patienten erlebt, die wegen einer  ( zb.)AMD etliche alternativen Behandlungen durch hatten, ( bis zur Einführung des Lucentis/ Avastin). Die haben in der Schweiz für 4000 bis 8000 E eine Therapie gemacht und wurden dann in der Ambulanz vorstellig weil sie schon viel besser sehen könnten, und natürlich freuten sich die Leute darüber!
Nachdem wir alle Sehtests und Gesichtsfelduntersuchungen gemacht hatten,- sah man daß sich der Zustand vor der Behandlung in NICHTS vom Zustand nach dieser Behandlung unterschied. ES hatte obwohl der Patient eine Verbesserung angab, keine meßbare Verbesserung stattgefunden,- außer im Portemonaie der Patienten. Natürlich kann man nun denken: Der Patient fühlt sich aber geheilt,- und somit sei dieses Ergebnis vertretbar. Ist es das in diesem Fall wirklich? 
Ich denke man sollte unbedingt differenzieren.  Ich kenne durchaus gute Ärzte, die auch gute Hömöopathen sind, aber die machen das nicht ausschließlich! Schlimm wird es da,- wo die beiden Gebiete sich gegenseitig behindern, dann geht es zu Lasten des Patienten und nicht zu dessen Wohl.- 
Das ist Energieverschwendung. Liebe Grüße Christina 
Ps : Ich schreib vielleicht mal dazu, daß mein Sohn nach zig Jahren Behandlung durch einen Facharzt, von einem Naturmediziner von seinen Asthmaanfällen geheilt wurde. ( den ich aus Zufall auf einer Reise getroffen hatte,- geglaubt hatte ich damals daran zuerst nicht unbedingt. Das darf nun nicht heißen,- ALLE ASTHMATIKER nun sofort auf zum Naturheiler! Das wird dann nämlich gefährlich und ist nicht zu verantworten! )

----------


## katzograph

Liebe User, 
wie schön, jetzt haben wir hier eine lebendige, vielseitige und auch kontroverse Diskussion. Geht doch. Ich danke allen bis jetzt Beteiligten und auch eventuell zukünftigen Beitragsschreiber/innen.
Alle, die Ihre Meinung jetzt hier vertreten, haben mehr oder weniger recht mit ihren Argumenten. Das schließt nicht aus, dass diese sich eigentlich diametral gegenüber stehen. Wenn jemand den Standpunkt vertritt, dass die wissenschaftlich "freigegebene" Medizin die sicherere ist, so ist das ein Standpunkt, der aus seiner Sicht kaum zu erschüttern ist. Wenn diese dazu benutzt wird, um unsicheren Fragestellern einen sicheren Weg aufzeigen, ist das ebenfalls nicht zu beanstanden.
Wenn jemand nach anderen Behandlungsmethoden oder Medikamenten fragt, weil er diese verschrieben bekommen hat oder weil ihm alle normalen Medizinen nicht geholfen haben, sollte er auch darüber aufgeklärt werden. Der wissenschaftliche Vertreter kann und soll durchaus seine Bedenken/Warnungen anführen und der Alternative seine Sicht der Dinge auch darlegen dürfen. Es ist allerdings sehr schade, wenn beide Fraktionen wegen der unterschiedlichen Meinungen nicht mehr miteinander sprechen wollen. Dann haben wir entweder nur noch Monologe oder nur noch Schweigen. Dafür braucht`s denn kein Forum mehr. Wenn beide Seiten zumindestens einräumen könnten, dass jeweils ihre Ansicht nicht vollkommen ist, hat man schon ein wenig die Schärfe aus der Sache herausgenommen. Um es mal deutlich zu sagen : Naturwissenschaftlicher Nachweis heißt (vereinfacht dargestellt), dass
ein bestimmtes Luft-Gasgemisch unter immer gleichen Umständen (nachvollziehbar)
10.000 mal angezündet wird, und es 9.999 mal abbrennt. Beim fehlenden eine mal ist der Streichholz abgebrochen. Diese simple Aussage auf die Medizin übertragen würde bedeuten, dass bei 10.000 Anwendungen auch 10.000 mal das gleiche herauskommen muß. Da aber bei den Bemühungen eines Arztes selten eine ganz genau gleiche Lage vorhanden ist bei völlig gleichen Menschen in immer demselben Krankheitszustand, wird eine solche Erklärung selten ganz genau für alle gelten. Es bleibt hier nur die Voraussage, dass die Wirkung sich in einem bestimmten Rahmen bewegen wird, der irgendwann durch Untersuchungen mal festgestellt wurde. Das unterscheidet sich dann doch ein wenig von der reinen Naturwissenschaft. Andererseits ist die Alternativmedizin in einer noch schlechteren Lage, ihre Wirkung verläßlich vorherzusagen. Hier beruht die Einschätzung  der Wirkung auf den Gedankengängen von Einzelnen (Entdeckern) und den Erfahrungen der Anwender, die natürlich in genau den unterschiedlichen Ausgangslagen, wie die normale Medizin ihre Wirkung beweisen muß. Zusätzlich besteht der Nachteil in viel weniger wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen durchgeführt wurden, da oft für eine solche kein Geld vorhanden ist. Untersuchungen, die die Wirksamkeit oder die Unwirksamkeit dieser Methoden bescheinigen, werden von den jeweiligen Anhängern wie Manifeste vor sich hergetragen. Dabei sind die Untersuchungen der einen sowie der anderen Medizin von den gleichen Unzulänglichkeiten behaftet.  Solange die Beteiligten noch miteinander sprechen, ist das nicht weiter schlimm. Man kann sich gegenseitig die Fehler vorhalten, aber man muß sich nicht verunglimpfen.
Das gilt natürlich nicht für Leute, die die Ahnungslosigkeit von Kranken nur für ihren geschäftlichen Vorteil ausnutzen. Ich habe da aber volles Vertrauen zu den Moderatoren, dass sie diese schnell erkennen und von den ehrlichen Usern wohl unterscheiden.
Wie heißt es so schön? Alles hat zwei Seiten.... und dann gibt es noch die Wahrheit,
Und die hat Gott sei Dank niemand für sich allein gepachtet. 
In diesem Sinne laßt uns fröhlich weiterstreiten 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Dellmour ? 
Rauchen ist gesund! Dr. Marlboro

----------


## katzograph

@pianoman 
Nein. Hornung / Kiene / Walach 
Atmen ist ungesund. Dres. Aral u. Mercedes 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> entnommen aus http://www.psychophysik.com/html/re-0911-*dellmour*.html

 Darum ging´s, Katzograph.

----------


## Justitia

@ Pianoman, 
es gibt da etwas was ich nicht verstehe. Warum soll es immer so wichtig sein, *wer* etwas gesagt hat. Für mich ist das *wer* von sekundärem Interesse. Das *was* jemand sagt ist für mich wichtiger. Wenn ich dann hinter einer einzelnen gemachten Aussage stehe, dann bedeutet das doch nicht, dass ich hinter allen Aussagen dieser Person stehen muß. Eine Aussage wird doch nicht dadurch richtiger oder fälscher wenn jemand sie äußert der jede Menge Titel hat, oder die gleiche Äußerung von jemanden kommt, der auf unterem gesellschaftlichen Niveau steht. Das *wer* hat für mich daher nur nebensächliche Bedeutung und hilft mir nicht weiter. Entscheidend bleibt immer das *was* ausgesagt wurde. Von daher empfinde ich die Auseinandersetzung mit dem *wer* eher als überflüssig. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

Nun, Sie mißverstehen da etwas: Es geht nicht ausschließlich darum, wer etwas sagt; sondern, nicht nur in diesem speziellen Fall a) wer etwas in der Funktion, in der sich derjenige befindet, was sagt, und b) welche Information mit dem, was der Betreffende sagt, an das erlauchte Publikum übermittelt werden soll.  
Friedrich Dellmour ist a) ein praktizierener Homöopath, und b) Wissenschaftl. Mitarbeiter am Ludwig Boltzmann Institut für Homöopathie (Graz) für homöopathische Pharmazie u.Pharmakologie (seit 1993), er war Council Member of European Committee for Homoeopathy (ECH) in Brüssel,Koordinator des Subcommittee Pharmacology, Materia Medica and Pharmacoopeia (1997-2000) 
Dellmour Neutralität zu unterstellen, ist etwa genau so realistisch, wie den Papst als Kirchenkritiker zu bezeichnen.

----------


## Virusinchen

> @Purzel2910  Ganz sicher ein wesentlicher Aspekt.   Dazu vielleicht noch ein weiterer: Da gibt es die nette Geschichte vom Geisterfahrer, der, nachdem ihm im eigenen Autoradio das Problem geschildert wird, dessen Ursache er selbst ist, ganz empört den Kopf schüttelt und sagt: "Was heißt hier *ein* Geisterfahrer ? Abertausende !  
> Auf andere Lebensbereiche übertragen heißt das, dass wir in nicht wenigen Fällen - durchaus objektiv - zwischen falsch und richtig unterscheiden können, was sich aber leider nicht jedem erschließt; vor allem dem, der gerade in die - objektiv - falsche Richtung fährt, und vom genauen Gegenteil überzeugt ist.   
> Wir versuchen jedem, der an einer Kreuzung steht, und nicht weiß, in welcher Richtung sein Ziel liegt, Hilfe zu leisten. Wir können über den besten der vielen Wege, die nach Rom führen, reden. 
> Allerdings mit Geisterfahrern darüber zu diskutieren, ob sie oder eben die Abertausende, die ihnen entgegenkommen, die richtige Auffahrt genommen haben, ist überflüssig.

 @Pianoman
Als ich Ihre "nette Geschichte" mit dem Geisterfahrer las, traute ich meinen Augen nicht:
Sie vergleichen mich mit einem Geisterfahrer? Mit welchen Recht? Nur weil ich Strodival einnehme?
Ein Geisterfahrer gefährdet unschuldiges Menschenleben. Ich würde, wenn überhaupt, nur mich gefährden.
Und mit welchen Recht wollen Sie mich auf den "richtigen" Weg führen- und mir die richtige Richtung zeigen?
Sie unterstellen mir Demenz oder ähnliches, weil ich nicht Ihren Weg gehe und man nicht mit mir nicht diskutieren kann bzw weil es überflüssig wäre--nur weil ich eine andere Meinung habe :Huh?: 
Haben Sie schon was von freier Meinungsfreiheit gehört? Und wieso muß Ihr Weg nach Rom ( bildlich gesehen) der richtige sein? Sind Sie allwissend?
Mir kommt jetzt spontan ein Gedanke, natürlich auch nur bildlich gesehen:
Sie hätten sich wahrscheinlich ein paar Jahrhunderte früher wohler gefühlt, dann wären Menschen , wie ich ,auf den Scheiterhaufen gelandet.......

----------


## katzograph

Ohh, wir waren alle gerade sooo nett zueinander und da kommt wieder der böse Scheiterhaufen. Ich kann den Ärger gut verstehen, wenn man bzw. frau mit jemanden wie einem Geisterfahrer verglichen wird. Ein solcher ist entweder ziemlich dumm und gefährdet dadurch sich und andere oder er fährt mit Absicht einen Kamikazekurs, was eigentlich noch viel Schlimmer ist. Aber es stehrt schon in der Biebel, dass man nicht in jedem Falle gleiches mit gleichem Vergelten soll. Etwas Contenounce steht einem jeden gut. Immer erst einmal tiiiief durchatmen und bis 10 zählen, das hilft in fast jedem Fall 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## Virusinchen

> Ohh, wir waren alle gerade sooo nett zueinander und da kommt wieder der böse Scheiterhaufen. Ich kann den Ärger gut verstehen, wenn man bzw. frau mit jemanden wie einem Geisterfahrer verglichen wird. Ein solcher ist entweder ziemlich dumm und gefährdet dadurch sich und andere oder er fährt mit Absicht einen Kamikazekurs, was eigentlich noch viel Schlimmer ist. Aber es stehrt schon in der Biebel, dass man nicht in jedem Falle gleiches mit gleichem Vergelten soll. Etwas Contenounce steht einem jeden gut. Immer erst einmal tiiiief durchatmen und bis 10 zählen, das hilft in fast jedem Fall 
> Gruß 
> katzograph

 Ja lieber Katzograph,
wenn es nur so einfach wäre mit dem tief einatmen und bis 10 zählen.
Und was passiert? ich werde verwarnt und der andere nicht-und der Geisterfahrervergleich wird nicht so empfunden, wie ich es empfand und noch immer empfinde. 
Ich bekomme hier auch Ratschläge erst den Kopf einzuschalten, bevor ich schreibe. 
Aber es ist trotzdem schön dass Sie mich wenigstens ein wenig verstanden haben
vielen Dank.....:-)
Grüße
Virusinchen

----------


## Pianoman

@Virusinchen 
1. Wenn Sie es für einen Akt der Meinungsfreiheit halten, hier eine obsolete Therapie zu propagieren, ist das ihr Ding. Jede Freiheit endet aber dort, wo sie bei anderen Schaden anrichtet, oder, das Potenzial dazu hat, Schaden anzurichten.  
2. In diesem Thread, in dem Sie meinen Beitrag gefunden haben - und diesen ganz direkt auf sich selbst beziehen - geht es - ganz pauschal um den Umgang mit problematischen Themen; und keineswegs um Sie und Ihre Ansichten  
Und genau so pauschal ist mein Beitrag zu lesen:   *Fragenden Hilfe bieten, mit Geisterfahrern nicht diskutieren. Punkt.*

----------


## Virusinchen

> @Virusinchen 
> 1. Wenn Sie es für einen Akt der Meinungsfreiheit halten, hier eine obsolete Therapie zu propagieren, ist das ihr Ding. Jede Freiheit endet aber dort, wo sie bei anderen Schaden anrichtet, oder, das Potenzial dazu hat, Schaden anzurichten.  
> 2. In diesem Thread, in dem Sie meinen Beitrag gefunden haben - und diesen ganz direkt auf sich selbst beziehen - geht es - ganz pauschal um den Umgang mit problematischen Themen; und keineswegs um Sie und Ihre Ansichten  
> Und genau so pauschal ist mein Beitrag zu lesen:   *Fragenden Hilfe bieten, mit Geisterfahrern nicht diskutieren. Punkt.*

 @Pianoman
wo habe ich etwas propagiert? Meine Frage war nur, wer Erfahrung damit hat und mehr nicht! Können sie nachlesen.
Und übrigens mit Ihrem 2.Satz  unter Punkt 1:"wo eine Freiheit endet"
Was wollen Sie mir damit sagen? 
Punkt 1 und Punkt 2 widersprechen sich!  
Und lieber Patientenschubser:
beachten sie bitte den fettgedruckten Satz!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich denke doch das unsere "Kraft und Energie" für andere Dinge verwandt werden sollte als nur für diese Art, in meinen Augen, sinnlosen Diskussionen. 
Manche wollen nix sehen. 
Deswegen werde ich das Thema jetzt schließen. 
Patientenschubser
Moderator

----------

